
New McLaren impounded minutes after driver leaves dealership - juliusmusseau
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/maclaren-impounded-west-vancouver-1.5192113
======
aphextim
If you own a McLaren you probably have pretty good @#$% you money.

Strange how people with that amount of wealth have disregard for rules normal
people have to follow. (/s)

~~~
ziddoap
Yep - this will likely be a fun story and some pocket change for the owner.

